# Can't help but get screwed all the time



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Dear Admins and readers
Sorry but I really need to vent this so delete at your discresion and/or ignore the post. 

I spent 4 months planning my very own trip out of this country without having family with me. I wanted to do an excursion somewhere, anywhere alone without having someone else planning the whole trip or feel like I'm just tagging along. To my suprise, my mother actually allowed it but only under the condition that someone (a friend) came with me. The only person interested was my "best friend" but he required a passport. 

I did a little research and gathered opinions (some from you fine people from an earlier post) and put together a few options to present to my friend. We settled on Cancun in Mexico for a whole week, end of October when theres very little travelling and prices are just where I can afford. He objected around that timeing b/c he wanted to see some nice @$$ and suggested Febuary during spring break. I told him like 3x over the past 3 months that Febuary is a bad time to go when prices skyrocket and I would have to book now to ensure a spot plus I already booked the time off which I was suprised at with my new job. 

So here I am 4 months later and now I have to cancel the whole thing. He still hasn't gotten his passport and hes still towting the idea of going in Febuary. He now can't get his passport in time for me to book, which I already have for myself, but the real ticker...he had the papers for the passport for a whole month but was too f--king lazy to do anything about it. I surmise he did this intentionally to force me to go in Feburary just so he can see a few more hot a$$e$. 

I cannot reschedule my time off with work since it gets busy around that time so I've had to cancel the whole trip and I've now also paid a fine for cancelling through the travel agent, who thankfully went easy on me since it was through a contact. 

I don't know but am I pissed?!?! Like never before...I'll be going back to work as regular on that week I had booked off (they only allowed b/c its slow during that week).


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty lousy friend to me. I would make sure that he understands how upset you are and I could actually reevaluate the friendship. If he wasn't willing to go with you on the dates for which you had the trip planned he should have said so right up front. I assume you told him that you couldn't go in Feb.
By the way...if you are over 21 (by my calculations you are almost 23) why do you need permission from your mother to go anywhere or do anything?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If you knew anything about my mother, you wouldn't need to ask that question :chef: 

Since starting my new job, I work till 8pm and I have to call in every night before leaving or I get an earfull. She freaked out twice on me when I went to a Metallica and Evanesence concert and came home around midnight. Sux to be an only child sometimes, no brothers or sisters to take my place so I get a little over protection not just from her but sometimes from my last surviving grandmother.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

God help any future wife......


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

First let me just tell you that I love to travel be myself and been fortunate to do a lot of it. I find it easier to meet people by myself than as a couple or a pair. Go!

Here's what your mother should understand. It was told to me when my boys were in their early teens. My job was to make sure they could take care of themselves when I wasn't around; that they could feed themselvesand provide a home. I should be providing the nest, they should try their wings a little, and if it's a tough flight, they can return to the nest, I can sympathize with them, encourage them, and let them venture out again. Afterall, if something had happened to me, anyone else would expect them to take care of themselves the day they turn 18, didn't I want them capable of that? You bet I did. 

Ask Mom if she has done her job or if she considers herself a failure at parenting? She needs to have faith in her own work.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Let me put it this way, only 5 girls have ever called me at home and they've all gotten the 10 question interagation and 3 of them called for school something school related. I think its safe to say I can forget about reproduction.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

develop a relationship with chocolate, the endorphins may keep your mind off females.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

You need to just live your life. Mom will get used to it. If not, just take her ranting with a grain of salt and realize that she loves you and doesn't know how to let go a little. Perhaps she needs to find some other interest beside your life. Get her to join a club or do some volunteer work, or something.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Parents can be tough sometimes... I had to leave home when I was 18 (or else I'd lose my mind), my parents were similar to yours. I basically told them to leave me alone, did my own thing and managed on my own (although things got tricky when a few roomates screwed me over, the police were harassing me abit too). For awhile all I heard was that my life was going nowhere, but that faded eventually and now I have a better relationship with my parents than I ever did before. My life since I moved out has been one crazy (12 different jobs, 6 different homes in 2 years), but it's been a heck of a learning experience and despite the hard times I'm thankfull I went through it, I've learned alot and am a much stronger person because of it all. 

BTW, at least your friends are allowed to leave the country (most of mine can't get a passport due to problems with the law).


----------

